# wow



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

look @ this BS
Dear KeMo,

You have received an infraction at .::AquariumPros.ca::..

Reason: Derogitory comments in classifieds
-------
If YOU are not buying the item(s) listed in the AP Classifieds - REFRAIN FROM COMMENTING!

They took 3 points from me what ever that means LoL.
All I said was it was over priced.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

lmao, who cares. just make sure they don't find it all the way here and say you lose another 3 points because you violated their copyright LOL.
jk

Good luck with resolving that...whatever the 3 points may cause you..


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't feel too bad.....here's my list 

Hotlinking is not permitted
Posting email/phone contact info
Double Posting
Tank Profile Rule Violation

and the cherry on top......my reputation

"bioload has ZERO credibility (from refusal to learn and take advice, not ignorance)"

LOL


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats one of the reason i did not join AP. I read in a tread the monitor is not a good person etc...nothing better than GTA AQUARIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol ya they're pretty hardcore over there...just ignore it


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> lol ya they're pretty hardcore over there...just ignore it


yeah, no kidding, I got flamed like crazy for asking some noobie questions and making jokes. I think I'll just lurk there w/ out posting anymore


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> lol ya they're pretty hardcore over there...just ignore it


+1 I only lurk in the buy, sell & trade sections to pickup some salty items


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wait... I can take points off?! LOL

Eh.. I usually will just tell ya to take it to PM. I understand the whole do not poop in sales threads thing.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

50seven said:


> yeah, no kidding, I got flamed like crazy for asking some noobie questions and making jokes. I think I'll just lurk there w/ out posting anymore


I go the same feeling there while reading and seeing some flaming there. Never signed up after hearing how restrictive they are and the lengthy details needed to sign up.

Why don't they just say up front minimum 7-10yrs consecitively (sp) owning a tank with daily maintance before able to sign up.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

well.... I wouldnt get too irritated about it. I know some forums that are very relaxed and some super strict, but all in the end it's their space they pay for and run so its their rules.

I guess its just a way for them to keep certain people out that might not fit into their perfect type of aquarium keeper. Which is fine, its their space.

I even had someone tell me I should ban all the people who are new to the aquarium community because we didn't need people like them, or how about those who might keep a fish that you don't necessarily agree with? Eg. Too large, hybrid, wild etc etc.

We could just ban them and make it a perfect little world or learn how to live and communicate with people who might not see eye to eye just like RL. (Heh.. it doesn't even always happen in RL) lol

Just a shame thou.. I was way too intimidated to deal with a place like that. I really miss Tabatha's site a lot cause you got that feeling of aP but not so tightly wound. I just didn't have SW anymore.. u_u


----------

